# cut bait



## GWFdayton (Aug 17, 2011)

What are some good cut baits to use for cats? Can u buy fish such as perch from the grocery store and use that? I havent had much luck with livers or nightcrawlers so far this year. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Shad, Skipjack, and Mooneye are the 3 baits I use 99% of the time. Cut bluegill is another good choice. You can buy fish from the store and use them- mackeral, salmon, trout, etc... will work but you can catch shad from any lake or river and a lot of ponds and that is free. Skipjack and mooneye you can get at the rivers and we all know how to catch bluegill.

I do know that some grocery stores and fish markets will give you the scraps or sell them to you very cheap- so that could be another route if you want to buy them.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

IMO, I think that the most productive cut bait is whatever is naturaly in the area you are fishing. Ponds it seems like bluegill work best and rivers my favorite is the drum aka sheephead because they are in all the rivers in SW OH and they are easy to catch. SKipjack is my second choice. Livers and crawlers should produce at least some channels? Maybe it's the location? WHite bass also make a good cut bait for the rivers.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

livers and nitecrawlers work best in the spring but once summer hits they tend to not produce so well. cut bait like previously mentioned is about your best bet. fishermans quarters on Keowee street downtown sells frozen cutbait, or you can buy raw shrimp, and boneless chicken chicken breast (both best if they are close to going bad) from the grocery and they work just about as good at times.


----------



## bassmaster11 (Aug 24, 2011)

From what I have heard frozen cut bait is not as productive as fresh. I might be wrong depending on where you are fishing but liver has been working for me.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

bassmaster11 said:


> From what I have heard frozen cut bait is not as productive as fresh. I might be wrong depending on where you are fishing but liver has been working for me.


I completly agree. I have frozen different baits and even though that helps it stay on the hook and lets you have a supply of cut bait ,does not produce like fresh caught in the body of water you are fishing. I think alot of cutbait is how it's cut too.


----------



## cwt (Aug 25, 2011)

Shad or skip jack have worked well


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i tend to use bluegill cutbait most often just because it's convenient. I can go to any of the local ponds and catch a dozen in 10 mins. I've always done good with shad as well. I would probably use shad more often if i had a cast net.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

1 "trick' to using bluegills- cut off the spiny dorsel fin. This puts "distress' scent into the water and makes them easier to swallow. Have also caught bass doing this...


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i never thought to cut off the dorsal fin but it makes sense. The spiny dorsal fin is their best / only defense from predator. I'm sure it doesn't stop too many cats from biting but it may cause them to spit it out occasionally. If i'm using a whole bluegill thats not alive i like to remove most of the scales and/ or put lots of little slits with a sharp knife on the sides of the bait fish. Removing the scales and cutting it like that causes a much stronger scent trail. Sometimes i just step on the a little to kinda mush them up and get the juices to come out more. It seems to work.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think that dorsal fin is why we see a lot of fish jumping from the water. I think they are trying to dislodge it from their throat or possibly rotate the fish to swallow it head first.
(some wise old fart on here taught me that...)


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

fishdealer04 said:


> Shad, Skipjack, and Mooneye are the 3 baits I use 99% of the time. Cut bluegill is another good choice. You can buy fish from the store and use them- mackeral, salmon, trout, etc... will work but you can catch shad from any lake or river and a lot of ponds and that is free. Skipjack and mooneye you can get at the rivers and we all know how to catch bluegill.
> 
> I do know that some grocery stores and fish markets will give you the scraps or sell them to you very cheap- so that could be another route if you want to buy them.


I agree skipjack, shad, and mooneye are the way to go!


----------

